# Flavored baking chips



## kevinpa (Nov 14, 2007)

I am a type 2 diabetic and do quite a bit of sugarfree baking and would love to use different sf flavored baking chip in cookies. Does anybody know the basic recipe for making homemade baking chips(i.e. peanutbutter, butterscotch, cinnamon) that I could adapt to sugarfree?

TIA
Kevin


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Kevinpa,

Have you looked at the King Arthur Flour site's catalog? I'm sure I saw some in the issue I just received.


----------



## kevinpa (Nov 14, 2007)

I have seen them for sale there but they use maltatol in them. I would like to make my own so I can control what sweetener I use. I have done exhaustive searches on the web for a recipe but it almost seems to be some kind of trade secret. Thanks for the suggestion though.:lips:


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Have you purchased some sugar free chips so you can get a look at the ingrediant list? 

For flavoring you might try some of the intensly flavored oils sold for candy making. Just an idea. 

I am interested in the out come of your efforts, as I have a grandson who is diabetic, and I am always attempting to alter recipes for him.


----------



## kevinpa (Nov 14, 2007)

No, the only sugar free kind I could find online was some form of chocolate. I have looked at the ingredient list on the sugar kind but was unable to get a good feel for what proportions I might need. I did contact and get a response from lorann oils but their suggestion was to start with a white chocolate wafer as a base and then add flavor oils to achieve the flavor of chips I needed. I'm sure that might work but then I would be back to having the sweetener be maltatol since that is what they use to make sugar free white chocolate and what I was trying to avoid in the first place.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Kevin, 
Some things such as the chips may prove to be difficult without a sweetener. Usualy, flavored chips are sweeter than the goods they are baked in, they are a burst of sweetness. Can you develop a oatmeal type crumb topping that can absorb and transfer the flavors for you? Something that can be sprinkled on cookies, or coffee cakes, etc.


----------



## kevinpa (Nov 14, 2007)

I found a recipe today that I am going to give a try.

The ingredient list is as follows:

16 oz Cocoa butter
1 tsp lecithin
14 oz powdered dry milk 
14 oz powdered sugar (which I will be subbing with a sf sweetener)
flavor oils

I will let you know if I am successful and post the entire recipe.


----------



## peggy n sam (Dec 4, 2014)

http://semisweetie.com/easy-recipe/make-your-own-chocolate-chips-any-flavor/


----------

